# Cut-Up Woman's Body Found In Fridge, On Stove



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*NEW ORLEANS -- *Authorities discovered the dismembered remains of a woman in her French Quarter apartment after her boyfriend jumped to his death from a luxury hotel with a five-page confession note in his pocket. 
New Orleans police said it's one of the most brutal murders they've ever seen, and neighbors in the Quarter are in disbelief. 
Police said that the 26-year-old woman's body was found Tuesday night, dismembered, in her apartment. Sources told New Orleans TV station WDSU that detectives found her body parts on the stove, in the oven, and the refrigerator.

"I can't imagine it, someone dismembering somebody. What's going through your mind?" said neighbor Joy Spaulding.

A woman who identified herself as Priestess Miriam in the Voodoo Spiritual Temple and Cultural Center below the apartment said the couple had only recently moved in.

"Son of a gun, it just doesn't fit," said Frank Newman, another neighbor.

Neighbors who knew the 28-year-old man said he worked as a delivery man for a French Quarter grocery store. Police said he leaped from the seventh floor of the Omni Royal Hotel in the French Quarter. When officers checked his pockets, they found a five-page note, leading them to the apartment and the woman's body.

"He was extremely pleasant. 'How are you doing? How is it going?' " said Newman.

His landlord told WDSU that his girlfriend wanted him out.

A store employee said he quit his job last week, but neighbors said they never noticed a change in character.

"This is incredible," said Spaulding.

Police and the coroner's office declined to release the identities of the couple, saying family members had not yet been notified.



*Video: *Police: Man Dismembers Girlfriend; Commits Suicide

_Distributed by Internet Broadcasting Systems, Inc. The Associated Press contributed to this report. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

